# الرجاء مساعدتي ولكم جزيل الشكر



## فطرسكم (21 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني انا محمد من السعوديه شغال في شركه كونتركتر مع ارامكو السعوديه في مجال NDT
وتخصصي هو التصوير الاشعاعى RadiographicTest 
وقبل اسبوعين انتهيت بنجاح ولله الحمد من اختبارRadiation Safety

والان اريد انا اطور نفسي عملين ونظرين في التخصص
واريد ان استفيد من خبرتكم في تطوير نفسي في الشركه 
فارجو ممن لديه اي كتب او مواقع شرح فيديو لتصوير الاشعاعي ان يفيدني ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير​


----------



## فطرسكم (22 يونيو 2009)

ارجو مساعدتي ياشباب باسرع وقت ممكن

​


----------



## eng. student (23 يونيو 2009)

الأخ الكريم,

نصيحتي لك لا تنتظر من يأتي ويملي عليك تجاربه التي من الممكن أن تتناسب مع مؤهلاتك أو لا..

أرجو منك أن تقوم أنت بتقييم نفسك على حسب قدراتك ومؤهلاتك حتى تصل لأعلى درجات الرقي باذن الله..

الموضوع سهل وانت عارف ان الاختبارات الغير تدميرية الشائعة هي rt - mt - pt - vt - et

وكل مادة فيها ثلاث مستويات تعتمد على خبرتك في الممارسة والفهم

يوجد هناك أيضا اختبار يؤهلك عالمياً وهو cswip أو aws وكلها تعتمد على الفحص النظري vt

نصيحة مرة أخرى, تصفح هذا المنتدى ومواقع اخرى تهتم بهذا المجال وسوف تجد انك وجدت ضالتك من غير مشقة
والله الموفق


----------



## على زين ا (1 سبتمبر 2009)

أخوك على زين الدين ( هندسه التعدين والبترول) شبعة الفلزات جامعة الأزهـــــــــــــــــر 
ياريت يامهندس تساعدنا بأى شرح منظم عن ndt أى كان فيديو أو بوربوينت أى كان


----------



## على زين ا (1 سبتمبر 2009)

أخوك على زين الدين ( هندسه التعدين والبترول) شبعة الفلزات جامعة الأزهـــــــــــــــــر 
ياريت يامهندس تساعدنا بأى شرح منظم عن ndt أى كان فيديو أو بوربوينت أى كان
المهم لا تبخل علينا .............. :28::28::28::31::28::28::28:.........................


----------

